# Levo carbon?



## Dgo Shelley (May 23, 2020)

Hi, 

I'm getting back into riding after a lengthy illness, have been riding my hardtail Carve and recently picked up a Como cruiser for gravel roads and its a BLAST. I put knobbies on it and have been riding it on easy dirt trails, too. My partner has mostly co-opted the Como, so I'm looking at a 2nd e-bike, probably a more trail capable Levo.

LBS has a carbon Levo in my size, I'm wondering if there is much of a weight difference, and moreover with the big motor on the Levo, is it worth the $$$ for a carbon frame to save a little bit of weight? Or some other major reason to shell out for the higher end ebike?

Thx,
Shelley

ETA: also planning to test ride a Levo SL Tues when the LBS finishes building it, the lower end aluminum frame version


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm not sure there is that much of a weight difference between carbon and All frames. The bikes weigh maybe 50 lbs so 1-2 lbs of frame weight is not a big deal. The higher end bike has better wheels and fork and components. That is the reason many prefer the higher end models so unless it is just the frame that is different, check the components.


----------



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

If your buying the regular Levo you won’t notice a big difference. However the new levo SL is much lighter. The SL is ten pounds lighter which is huge for a mountain bike. I test rode the carbon SL and was blown away by how it handled. My Levo feels like a tank compared to the SL. The only negative is the SL motor is louder. It’s not as loud as the Shimano steps motor. The main reason I bought the regular Levo 2 years ago over other brands (Pivot, Trek, Rocky Mountain, etc..) was the quite Brose motor.


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

The best value as far as Levo's go (700 watt battery) is the Levo Comp which is the aluminum frame. I believe the carbon fiber frame is $2K more and won't save you that much weight.


----------



## Dgo Shelley (May 23, 2020)

Flyer said:


> I'm not sure there is that much of a weight difference between carbon and All frames. The bikes weigh maybe 50 lbs so 1-2 lbs of frame weight is not a big deal. The higher end bike has better wheels and fork and components. That is the reason many prefer the higher end models so unless it is just the frame that is different, check the components.


Thanks Flyer, Looks like Fox vs Rockshox would be the main component diff I'd notice. Wheels look pretty much the same between the Comp and the Expert Levo unless I missing something. Thanks for encouraging me to comb the specs, I hadn't really dug into it before.


----------



## Dgo Shelley (May 23, 2020)

sooslow said:


> The best value as far as Levo's go (700 watt battery) is the Levo Comp which is the aluminum frame. I believe the carbon fiber frame is $2K more and won't save you that much weight.


LBS had a Levo SL at the sale price which is a pretty good deal if it suits - I am wondering if I can find a Levo comp in stock nearby. Seems to be out of stock. Will check around tomorrow. How sad would it be to have to take a trip to Moab or somewhere.


----------



## Dgo Shelley (May 23, 2020)

dustyman said:


> If your buying the regular Levo you won't notice a big difference. However the new levo SL is much lighter. The SL is ten pounds lighter which is huge for a mountain bike. I test rode the carbon SL and was blown away by how it handled. My Levo feels like a tank compared to the SL. The only negative is the SL motor is louder. It's not as loud as the Shimano steps motor. The main reason I bought the regular Levo 2 years ago over other brands (Pivot, Trek, Rocky Mountain, etc..) was the quite Brose motor.


I'm really trying to decide how much assist I'll want over the next 5-10 years. I'm getting closer to 50 and wanting to hit some of the hardest trails that I can get in shape for. I have seen quite a few Levos around Durango and generally people my age or older riding them and having a blast (the look on people's faces talking about their "cheater ebike" fun is priceless). Have not ran into any SL's in the wild yet.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

You will have to look at the wheel models and fork models. The carbon vs. alloy Levo will be no different but the levels will be. As you go into the Expert level, the fork spec will be better as will the wheels. They will generally last longer and perform better and be more table. It will be the same with the shifters and other parts so compare all that, and the most important are the wheels and fork. For example, a Fox 36 is usually a better option that a Fox 34 and a 36 with the GRIP 2 damper (and I learned lately) is better than one with the FIT 4 damper. SO check them side by side to make sure though at the lowest level, the only difference is the frame...alloy vs. carbon. 

The SL looks great but if you ever ride with other e-bike riders, you will struggle if they like to use the power to climb. Still, I like the concept and as a light bike, it will feel great on the tighter trails.


----------



## Dude! (Mar 5, 2004)

How do people like the sizing of the SL? I am interested but worried about the geometry not being as far along as I would prefer.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I can't comment on sizing though every Large Specialized MTB fits me well. As far as geo goes, I have never been a fan of the long and low and slack...especially as the low got lower and slack got too slack for me. I prefer bikes I can ride on tight trails and that climb well. So I think the SL may have a great trail geometry. Don't listen to me...I am old school, I think.


----------



## Dude! (Mar 5, 2004)

Flyer said:


> I can't comment on sizing though every Large Specialized MTB fits me well. As far as geo goes, I have never been a fan of the long and low and slack...especially as the low got lower and slack got too slack for me. I prefer bikes I can ride on tight trails and that climb well. So I think the SL may have a great trail geometry. Don't listen to me...I am old school, I think.


Good advice - thanks!


----------



## Dgo Shelley (May 23, 2020)

Flyer said:


> I can't comment on sizing though every Large Specialized MTB fits me well. As far as geo goes, I have never been a fan of the long and low and slack...especially as the low got lower and slack got too slack for me. I prefer bikes I can ride on tight trails and that climb well. So I think the SL may have a great trail geometry. Don't listen to me...I am old school, I think.


Just curious - how tall are you and inseam? I'm around 5'10, 33" inseam and have been fitted to 19" Spec frame (my Carve). Kind of between sizes, but I have a hard time getting enough leg length on a med frame though it fits my short torso length better.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Dgo Shelley said:


> ... How sad would it be to have to take a trip to Moab or somewhere.


so sad, indeed...


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I am 5'11" with a 33" inseam...short torso. If I have to, I usually raise the stem/handlbar and have been doing that for years on MTBs and road/gravel bikes. I also use shorter stems on my road/gravel bikes...80/90mm as opposed to the 110 that usually comes on them. I even prefer how they handle like that since we have so many steep downhills. I feels like I have more control.


----------



## Dgo Shelley (May 23, 2020)

Flyer said:


> I'm not sure there is that much of a weight difference between carbon and All frames. The bikes weigh maybe 50 lbs so 1-2 lbs of frame weight is not a big deal. The higher end bike has better wheels and fork and components. That is the reason many prefer the higher end models so unless it is just the frame that is different, check the components.





Flyer said:


> I am 5'11" with a 33" inseam...short torso. If I have to, I usually raise the stem/handlbar and have been doing that for years on MTBs and road/gravel bikes. I also use shorter stems on my road/gravel bikes...80/90mm as opposed to the 110 that usually comes on them. I even prefer how they handle like that since we have so many steep downhills. I feels like I have more control.


Thanks Flyer - same here. I have a short and more upright Raceface stem on my hardtail. Do you usually end up on a size large Spec frame?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes, I always end up on a Large. I have no Hardtails except for my Specialized fatbike- it is a large and my Yeti 4.5 is a Large. Mediums suck for me. I feel cramped and my seatposts ends up high and too far back. I bought two Mediums based on recommendations and they felt awful so I sold them.


----------



## Dgo Shelley (May 23, 2020)

Just to end the thread, I did buy a levo carbon  I looked around the neighboring states for a Levo Comp and didn't find one, so sucked it up and bought at my LBS and am happy as a pig in mud. Thanks for the info.

First test ride was down one of the really soft dirt two track roads on my farm property into a canyon, I don't usually go there because its such a pain to pedal out. No problem whatsoever on the Levo, put a huge grin on my face. Its gonna be an adventure, for sure!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

Dgo Shelley said:


> Just to end the thread, I did buy a levo carbon  I looked around the neighboring states for a Levo Comp and didn't find one, so sucked it up and bought at my LBS and am happy as a pig in mud. Thanks for the info.
> 
> First test ride was down one of the really soft dirt two track roads on my farm property into a canyon, I don't usually go there because its such a pain to pedal out. No problem whatsoever on the Levo, put a huge grin on my face. Its gonna be an adventure, for sure!


My property is about 100 acres of ravines. I try to ride the whole thing to look for trespassers and neighbor encroachments. On an ebike it is so easy.


----------



## Dgo Shelley (May 23, 2020)

goodmojo said:


> My property is about 100 acres of ravines. I try to ride the whole thing to look for trespassers and neighbor encroachments. On an ebike it is so easy.


Mine is abt 180 acres, alot of it I never go to unless horseback or on a quad, just too much of a pita to access. Was really pleased that the Levo got me out of the canyon without a lot of pain.

Also never had a full susp bike and that is so great on the clumpy bumpy stuff.

Need to build some additional trail now.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Dgo Shelley (May 23, 2020)

First trail ride at Mancos, CO up Morrisson Trail - the bike was excellent. Tons of power up hills, I rode a lot farther than I planned for a first outing. The walk assist was really helpful as I did walk up a couple of short sections with loose rock.

I sold my Suzuki dirt bike 3 yrs ago, and will say - this feels super nimble to me after riding a dirt bike on the same trails  but yeah, doesn't handle like the hard tail bike. 

For me, just what I wanted. Totally love it!


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Dgo Shelley said:


> Just to end the thread, I did buy a levo carbon  I looked around the neighboring states for a Levo Comp and didn't find one, so sucked it up and bought at my LBS and am happy as a pig in mud. Thanks for the info.
> 
> First test ride was down one of the really soft dirt two track roads on my farm property into a canyon, I don't usually go there because its such a pain to pedal out. No problem whatsoever on the Levo, put a huge grin on my face. Its gonna be an adventure, for sure!


Congratulations! I bought a leftover 2019 Levo Carbon Expert model myself last month. I got a great deal on it, so I pulled the trigger. I've been enjoying the heck out of it!

I've since been doing little upgrades/changes in the component spec. I've also changed out the 700wh battery for a 500wh battery. As a consequence, it's relatively light now for a Levo, in the 44lbs range. The lower weight starts making a difference when I lift the darn bike up and over my F-150 tailgate for transport to and from trailheads!


----------



## Dude! (Mar 5, 2004)

I was ready to buy until I rode one. The power is fun! I own 2013 Turbo which I have used to commute for 7 years and have owned a Creo SL since January. 

I kind of get where they are going for the geometry. The bike is heavier so it requires more muscle - hence the geometry being a bit shorter helps with this. However, it was too old school geometry for me. Yes, workable and would be a blast. However, this bike is overpriced and if I am dropping this much coin, with the goal of getting more laps in to focus on descending, the geometry needs to be updated. It is a great first iteration. I do see this as iteration one, and it will improve. I am usually an early adapter. I am going to hold off on this one.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Dude! said:


> I was ready to buy until I rode one. The power is fun! I own 2013 Turbo which I have used to commute for 7 years and have owned a Creo SL since January.
> 
> I kind of get where they are going for the geometry. The bike is heavier so it requires more muscle - hence the geometry being a bit shorter helps with this. However, it was too old school geometry for me. Yes, workable and would be a blast. However, this bike is overpriced and if I am dropping this much coin, with the goal of getting more laps in to focus on descending, the geometry needs to be updated. It is a great first iteration. I do see this as iteration one, and it will improve. I am usually an early adapter. I am going to hold off on this one.


I found the the geometry on my 2019 Levo mostly to my liking, except that I found the reach to be a little too short for my taste in Medium, which is generally my normal size (I'm 5'10"). So I went with a Large, and then shortened the stem from 50mm to 40mm and it's now just right.


----------

